# nfl draft



## v.s one (May 1, 2015)

So the broncos just added another weed smoker to the state. 10 to 1 he lights up after the super bowl wink wink. I bet when Mr. Elway called shane Ray he was like son you want weed we got weed and instead of hooking you up with papa Jon like Peyton I got two or three greenhouses for you son.deal done. So his toes hurt and a lot of players coming in the league have used this awesome plant should it be used in sports or no.


----------



## althor (May 2, 2015)

Or it was more like...

"You are one dirt dumb bastard to blow up millions of dollars over smoking weed. Fortunately for us, we now get to use our 1st round pick to get someone else and use a much later pick to get you for so much cheaper. Now, don't be a dirt dumb bastard again, learn how to pass a drug test."


----------

